# Dr. Bolen, Can you Please Explain the difference between CBT and hypnotherapy?



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Dr. Bolen,Actually, I think hypnotherapy has been pretty well covered, but CBT is still not talked about much on our BB. Can you explain what CBT is, what is involved in in the therapy, and how it can work for IBS?Thank you.AZ


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Cognitive-behavioral therapy seeks to change unhealthy ways of thinking and unhealthy ways of behaving to bring about emotional relief. Cognitive strategies might be calming self-talk, identifying and modifying irrational beliefs, utilizing distraction. Behavioral strategies include assertiveness, relaxation, biofeedback. CBT has been shown to be an effective treatment for a variety of disorders, including IBS, depression, and anxiety. For a person with IBS, the focus would be on learning anxiety management techniques to help to reduce overall anxiety and anticipatory anxiety, learning strategies to reduce excessive attention and vigilance for symptoms, and cognitive challenging of irrational thoughts particularly in terms of being judged by others. In addition to my book, which directly covers CBT for IBS, there is a book called "Feeling Good" by David Burns, M.D. which is a very good self-help book for learning how to apply cognitive strategies to everyday life.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------

